# I'm thinking of making a giant axe, and need advice?



## C29 (May 24, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone could provide a few tips, unorthodox as this project is- like type of wood I should use for the handle or the head, the thickness of the axe head, and any other advice. I'm planning to make a one-sided about 183 cm long axe (from tip to bottom) with a head about 114 cm wide, more for decoration than use. Thank you for any help!


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

There is a fireman on youtube who has tons of axe videos. I would start with him, i wish I could remember his account, I will try to link it if I cam find him. He mainly restores antique ones, but does some great work, and great detail as well.


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I think the youtube channel is Wranglerstar. Its been a fee months since I watched his videos.


----------



## C29 (May 24, 2016)

Sorry if I was a little unclear, but I was planning on making an axe completely out of wood.

But thanks for the information, it's probably going to help with later projects.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

If it's just for decoration, I'd go with a dark wood like walnut for the head and something typically used for handles for the handle like Ash or Hickory. It really just depends on what woods are available to you at reasonable prices. The dimensions you give are pretty out of proportion for an axe. Sounds more like a hatchet with an over-sized head.


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, he shows how to assemble a axe, and cut handles. So all you would need is a axe head shape cut into wood, and it would asseble the same way:


----------

